# NJB help me kill this cat!!!



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Maybe you could help the cat "run away"


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LauraEyes2 said:


> Maybe you could help the cat "run away"


I was thinking about that... I could drop her off in the country somewhere, but she'd probably pull a "Homeward Bound" and find her way back.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

nah just make sure you cross a river on your way to drop her off. Cat's don't swim


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

haha... I can imagine this must be frustrating


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I can definitely relate to your situation!! We have a cat, and I have had him since he was a kitten. He's a good cat most of the time, but he has so many _annoying habits! He meows for water out of the bathtub at 4 in the morning, and he won't leave you alone if his food bowl is empty for 5 seconds (doesn't matter if he's hungry or not.) He eats plants and then throws them up around the house. The dogs think he is a furry, moving toy and they constantly chase him around the house. I'm not saying I want the cat to "run away" but GEEZ can you please stop being such a pain in the a**!!!! 

Carsonsdaddy, I feel your pain in the cat department. Maybe when Carson gets a little older it will be easier for them to coexist and for you to have some relaxation time?? :crossfing_


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> Carsonsdaddy, I feel your pain in the cat department. Maybe when Carson gets a little older it will be easier for them to coexist and for you to have some relaxation time?? :crossfing


That's what I'm hoping for too. She also has many annoying habits all by herself. Like yelling at me when I get up in the morning until i put food in her bowl. I hesitate to get rid of her because she is the first pet my wife and I got after we got married, but still, come on cat!!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I can't bring myself to get rid of our cat. He was our first pet as well, and I actually like him. But he has got to get a grip...no matter how loudly you meow, I'm not getting up at some ungodly hour to put food in your bowl or turn on the water faucet. Face facts cat! 

Lately, if I don't turn on the water for him in the mornings, he will chase me out of the bathroom and try to bite my legs!!! Cats just don't get the hints, do they?


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's all coming clear to me again why i no longer have a cat. (well that, and the fact my cat decided she no longer liked using her kitty litter).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There is a reason i dont own cats...... You could bring him over here..... He wont last long......    Maggie loves cats............NOT>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

LauraEyes2 said:


> It's all coming clear to me again why i no longer have a cat. (well that, and the fact my cat decided she no longer liked using her kitty litter).


That would be the last straw for me....he's annoying enough and he still uses his litter box.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> That would be the last straw for me....he's annoying enough and he still uses his litter box.


Me too! At least she uses her box. It's weird cuz growing up my parents never let us have dogs(we said we'd clean up after them, but i guess they knew better), and I've always liked cats....until we got dogs.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Me too! At least she uses her box. It's weird cuz growing up my parents never let us have dogs(we said we'd clean up after them, but i guess they knew better), and I've always liked cats....until we got dogs.


I'm exactly the same way...we ALWAYS had cats growing up, but never a dog. As soon as I got a dog (now two dogs) I have less affinity for cats. I still like my cat and my parents cat, but dogs are soooo much better! They don't give you nearly as much attitude as a cranky, meowing cat! Cats aren't bad for snuggling - sometimes.

BTW, I feel a little guilty bashing my cat. He is sitting right next to me on the floor, and trying to look cute so I might forget all his annoying behaviors.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> That would be the last straw for me....he's annoying enough and he still uses his litter box.


Trust me, it was the last straw for me. I worked for a vet and we tried EVERYTHING to ensure it was not a medical problem. It was clearly behavioral (e.g. when i didn't pay attention to her, if i was late getting home, etc) and she'd mess on the carpet. 

I'm definitely more of a dog person anyways by nature.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

LauraEyes2 said:


> Trust me, it was the last straw for me. I worked for a vet and we tried EVERYTHING to ensure it was not a medical problem. It was clearly behavioral (e.g. when i didn't pay attention to her, if i was late getting home, etc) and she'd mess on the carpet.
> 
> I'm definitely more of a dog person anyways by nature.


They can be spiteful little creatures, can't they?? They seem to be pretty smart. 

I never thought I'd say this, but I am definitely more of a dog person now.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

LauraEyes2 said:


> Trust me, it was the last straw for me. I worked for a vet and we tried EVERYTHING to ensure it was not a medical problem. It was clearly behavioral (e.g. when i didn't pay attention to her, if i was late getting home, etc) and she'd mess on the carpet.
> 
> I'm definitely more of a dog person anyways by nature.


 
So did you give her away to make her someone else's problem? It's funny, I have 6 cats and would never even joke about giving any of them away, and all 6 cats combined are not as much work asa golden retriever.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Please don't abandon the cat and drop her off in the country somewhere.
How about putting the Christmas tree away??? It's April!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It's funny this thread should re-appear because just this morning I was thinking about the difference between my cat and my dog and how they react to doors.
My indoor cat, Mercury, does not like closed doors. He will sit there and scratch at or rattle the door until you are about to go out of your mind. This usually happens as you are just falling asleep.
Brooks on the other hand waits politely at the door. If you don't notice the "please open the door" look in his eyes, or if you tell him to wait a minute, he just lies down and waits. Or if he's outside and needs in, he realizes you can't see him, and he will give a very short polite Woof! then wait til you come open the door.


----------

